# Pulled Pork Vegetable Soup



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

This weeks batch a canned soup: Pulled pork vegetable/chick pea soup










1/2 cup a smoked pulled pork
1/2 cup mixed vegies
topped off with chick peas
1/2 tsp season all
1/4 tsp greek seasonin

Processed at 10 lbs a pressure fer 60 minutes

Em, em good!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh sweet Jesus that sounds and looks heavenly!

I would have never thought about chickpeas!!!

You know what else 'I' might add to this just to try out.... Some turnip greens.  Sorry, I think I'm craving greens today, I'm gonna have to fix some!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Greens cravin comes from it bein winter!

Chickpeas hold up well an there flavour goes good with the pulled pork.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Greens cravin comes from it bein winter!
> 
> Chickpeas hold up well an there flavour goes good with the pulled pork.


Yep and thankful I canned a bunch this past spring. About time to seed some more greens... Real soon.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Another Ol' Coot recipe to add to my folder!

I swear I should gather all your posted recipes and publish a book!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Grimm said:


> Another Ol' Coot recipe to add to my folder!
> 
> I swear I should gather all your posted recipes and publish a book!


I don't mind. Just be sure yall methin the ol coot!

Not sure what I be makin this week. Maybe a hamburger soup. Will have ta see what I find at the store.

Thinnin bout a shrimp soup here real soon.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I put a copy of this in the recipe section.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks UJ, yer the best!


----------



## Trinka (Feb 16, 2013)

That looks awesome.......now I wonder why every time I check out one of your posts.........It makes me hungry......


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

We like ta eat good food round here. Be why I'm a fat, happy hillbilly! Boys always say ifin a situation ever arises, be some a the best eatin there gonna be.

Hey, times get tough ya wan't good food!


----------

